# Jackrabbit Hunting Release



## TXPalerider

I posted this in the Hunting Forum several months ago, but, I thought it would be appropriate to post here again.

Last summer, I was in the market for a new release. And, over a few weeks I literally tried almost every "name brand" release (from $19.99 to $100+) on the market (Scott, True Fire, Tru-ball, Cobra, etc.). One night, a very experienced and fairly well known competition archer (I won't mention his name) was at the range and saw the frustration on my face. I had shot a ton of releases, and none had set itself apart from the others. He told me, "no offense, but, I wouldn't give you $1 for any of the releases you've got laying there." Then he told me about a local Houston guy that was making and just putting the finishing touches on a wrist strap/trigger style release aid that was a competition quality release at a relatively reasonable price. So, about a month ago, I contacted the guy and got a Loesch JackRabbit release.

To me, the release visually looks like a beefed up TruBall Short and Sweet, but, I am told it is best compared to a Carter Quickie 1+. However, I've never shot a Carter so that is just hearsay. All I really know is a lot of the competition shooters shoot Carter releases. 

I've been shooting it for several months now and I can honestly say, I'm pretty blown away. Initially, it tooksome getting used to, but I now love the hook as opposed to calipers. It's much easier to attach to a D-loop without having to look down (which is awesome when hunting). It is crisp on every shot, zero trigger travel, and the trigger tension can be adjusted in seconds without even removing the strap from my wrist. Suffice to say, IMO, this is one of the finest wrist strap/trigger releases on the market. I can't believe I have only shot mainstream/off the shelf releases for all these years. In fact, I even got my son one for Christmas.

Please don't take this as an insult, but if you are shooting one of the releases you can buy at BassPro, Gander, Cabellas, etc. (as I have for years) IMO you are really missing out. Shooting a high quality release has just taken the whole shooting experience to another level. Compared to the other releases, the Loesch JackRabbit is like a finely tuned piece of machinery. 

Sometimes I wonder why we insist on shooting a top of the line bow, sight, rest, arrows, etc. and still buy something as important as a release that is simply "functional". Don't get me wrong I did it for years. But, now that I've shot a truly "high quality" release, I'm sold and ain't never going back. Depending on the strap configuration (velcro/buckle) they sell for $75-$79.

Just thought this was information worth passing along to my fellow bow hunters. I hope it proves helpful.


----------



## SaltwaterAg

I remember seeing your post in the other forum but had forgotten about it. I am definitely in the market for a new release as I'm not real thrilled with the one I'm shooting now. Appreciate the follow up on this board.


----------



## Dead Wait

I was wondering, is this an on line order item only or is there a store that actually carries them? I'm a "Try it before I by it" kinda guy. You know, the whole hands on kinda thing.


----------



## Dead Wait

I answered my own question. The release looks great. I would still have to demo it before buying one. I'm a skeptic I suppose.


----------



## TXPalerider

Dead Wait said:


> I answered my own question. The release looks great. I would still have to demo it before buying one. I'm a skeptic I suppose.


Were are you located? Maybe I can arrange it.

Although, I'll bet James will wok something out too.


----------



## Dead Wait

I'm in Suagrland. Do you no if they will be out in stores soon or, they already out? I frequent Gander Mtn and Bass pro pretty regular. It's the same old stuff.


----------



## TXPalerider

Dead Wait said:


> I'm in Suagrland. Do you no if they will be out in stores soon or, they already out? I frequent Gander Mtn and Bass pro pretty regular. It's the same old stuff.


Here is his website.. Jackrabbit Release

Call James Loesch at the number listed (713-774-5098) and see if you can get one to shoot. I believe he gives archery lessons at Gander in Sugarland on occasion. I would almost guarantee he will work something out with you.

Brad


----------



## Dead Wait

Thank's TX P.


----------

